
Reasons the Facebook FTC Settlement is a joke - maerF0x0
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/24/9-reasons-the-facebook-ftc-settlement-is-a-joke/
======
maerF0x0
> 4\. There are no charges or consequences for [the executives] either

This is America. Similar happened during the 2008 Financial crisis.

